# which job social anxiety people should do?



## silentboy (Mar 5, 2014)

What kind of job we must do to be comfortable and less interaction with people...what all of hou think...and some member who do job plz share how do feel ??


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

The answer is not many, but you can try jobs like truck driver, janitorial work, or repair services, but you'll still have to interact some what in the latter. 

But at least it's a start.


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2014)

my friend worked at crematorium and she told me she played card games with corpses. true story


----------



## Tybay (Aug 25, 2014)

I work as a software tester and I barely need to interact with people. I was lucky enough the enterprise where I work is rather small and I don't have that many people in the office, I have to admit it is quite nice and not very stressful. I only need to talk to them if I need information about a new application or update, if I have trouble making the darn thing work or if I need to explain how to reproduce a glitch. And that's it. 
What stresses me the most is when I need to do math operations, for I suffer from dyschalculia and I feel horrible admitting I have no freaking idea what the numbers on the screen mean. But at least the annoyance doesn't come from a social source and it doesn't happen often anyways =P
I believe data entry is a similar job, at least regarding people. I doubt you have to interact with customers or anything like that. But I don't really know that one job, so I can't be sure.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Data entry, maybe.

But honestly, I think people with SA should try working retail for a little while. It actually helps you eliminate fear of social interactions. I know a lot of my SA comes from not being sure what to do or how to act, and being on the other side helps you understand those things.


----------



## DrPepper31 (Jan 27, 2013)

Data Entry!!!! That's my current job and its perfect for people with SA. Absolutely no interaction with customers needed. Of course you have to once in a while interact with co-workers and actually give useless input at team meetings. I was lucky enough to find a job like that, but I'm tired of it.


----------



## Jahchilren (Jun 23, 2014)

Slytherclaw is right. Somebody once asked Mark Twain what made a book a classic. He said, "A classic book is one everybody wants to have read and nobody wants to read."

Working with the public isn't always pleasant when you're doing it, but it definitely gives you plenty of experience in exercising your social muscle. One of the great things you'll learn is how similar to others you really are, since you'll see a lot of people's neuroses.

If you're looking to avoid challenge at all costs, you could try for something like a research librarian, a nighttime security guard, national park ranger or lighthouse keeper. You could also process orders for a company online while working out of your home, although there is very little room for advancement. I hope you find something that gets you out of bed in the morning.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Warehouse or security.


----------

